# Opinions on Kai Greene not competing in 2015 Mr. O?



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 18, 2015)

Not sure if there's already a thread on this...What do u think? There's obviously something going on behind the scenes. I think they sat Kai down and basically told him he isn't allowed to compete because his lack of professionalism and the image he gives the sport...He's an odd dude, he goes out on stage and acts like he's competing for the best male stripper contest in his weird outfits..then his odd drawn out speeches that don't make much sense. I personally think he could be gay..But IDK. All the judges and competitors know he can't be the face of IFBB with the way he portrays himself. They need professionalism like phil heath and jay cutler etc..or ANY of the other dudes competing on stage who act normal..They prob paid kai some $$ to sit it out and stfu.


----------



## Milo (Sep 18, 2015)

Phil has a mouth like no other. Look at how he trash talked Arnold. No class. 
Kai is weird but it's a sport of physique. Character should have nothing to do with it. It is understandable that they want an ambassador as well as a champion, but the lengths they go to in blatantly throwing contests has led me to wash my hands of anything IFBB related. But I will say this- to beat Phil, Kai would had to have been not just better but would have had to destroy Phil so there would be no justification by the judges as to why Phil won. This year Kai looked the best he ever has, Phil not so much. I'd go so far to say that they kept him out because they knew Phil was about to get shit on and they'd have no choice but to award Kai a Sandow.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 18, 2015)

Milo said:


> Phil has a mouth like no other. Look at how he trash talked Arnold. No class.
> Kai is weird but it's a sport of physique. Character should have nothing to do with it. It is understandable that they want an ambassador as well as a champion, but the lengths they go to in blatantly throwing contests has led me to wash my hands of anything IFBB related. But I will say this- to beat Phil, Kai would had to have been not just better but would have had to destroy Phil so there would be no justification by the judges as to why Phil won. This year Kai looked the best he ever has, Phil not so much. I'd go so far to say that they kept him out because they knew Phil was about to get shit on and they'd have no choice but to award Kai a Sandow.




I agree with you Milo...I saw some pics of kai and he looked pretty insane. I haven't seen much of phil except a youtube of phil when he was still bulking and who also looked ginormous but no where near the shreddedness of kai. This definitely had something to do with it, which is ****ed up by the IFBB...poor guy worked his ****ing ass off for this. And ya phil has gotten very arrogant and trash talks..I think because he's getting paranoid, and defensive trying to hold his spot on the top. He knows everyones coming for his ass and many of them are looking incredible...it is a BB contest not character but it's also a huge money business and character sells money. Unfortunately the one they're looking for is a well rounded professional "athlete" that people can relate to and feel comfortable looking up to...Kai ruined his chance with his male stripper cross dressing routines and his other promiscuous side jobs


----------



## bvs (Sep 18, 2015)

There is a similar thread about this already. It was all a big standoff between kais manager and the ifbb regarding money amd advertising space. Sadly it shows the sport for what it is, a corrupt,  money hungry beast


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 18, 2015)

Milo said:


> Character should have nothing to do with it.



I think character should have something to do with it. Especially in a tie breaker.


----------



## Milo (Sep 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I think character should have something to do with it. Especially in a tie breaker.



You can't be serious.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 18, 2015)

Milo said:


> You can't be serious.



I am totally serious. There are a lot of bodybuilders that are total douche bags. Why would I want to see them win


----------



## thqmas (Sep 18, 2015)

A little story:

My wife is a boxer (no, i'm not married to a dog - she's boxing).

She took the Israeli championship 7 times, and took 2nd place in Europe.

After her last win, she wasn't happy. When we got back home I (obviously) asked her why the long face?
She answered that another female boxer (a training partner) could not compete for personal reasons, and that if this girl would of come to the championship, my wife would of won 2nd place.
She really felt that she didn't deserve 1st place, because somewhere out there, was a girl that deserved it (and can beat the crap out of her).

What I mean is that sometimes you get 1st place just because the real heavy players didn't come to compete. Without Kai, 1st place is just 2nd place IMHO.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think any of us will know what happened. IMO the IFBB has been corrupt for a very long time. I base this statement on my personal beliefs of how that type of orginization should be run and the calls I've seen the judges make over the years. Truth is; the IFBB is not a nonprofit and when you boil all of this down, this sport (which I deeply love) is nothing more than a glorified beauty contest. The judges make decisions based on what appeals to them. There is no mathematic formula they use, no transparent standard.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Milo said:


> You can't be serious.



Of the greatest showdowns in bodybuilding history arguably came down to a decision of character at the 1970 Mr. O between Sergio Olivia and Arnold.



			
				M&D said:
			
		

> “The judges called Sergio Oliva and me together at the end of the evening for the last time. It was clear the scores were close, and I was wondering: ‘What can I do to convince the judges that it's not close, and that I'm ahead of him?’ I was not that convinced myself, but I had to psych myself up because he looked awesome.
> 
> “They called for us to free pose [posedown] together. This was my last chance: It was now or never. We posed and posed. He'd hit a back shot; I'd hit a front lat spread. He'd come back with a thigh shot; I'd hit an arm shot. He'd throw in a side chest— all this stuff was flying around like crazy. Finally, Sergio leans over to me and says, 'I'm wiped out. Let's walk off.'
> 
> ...



Sawks..........


----------



## j2048b (Sep 18, 2015)

from what i read on TID, lobiner (spelling) has a a video or something out saying all kai had to do was sign the contract and it was a pissing match between 2 companies or something to that effect, i think kai could have competed but his management was in a fight with someone else...

AND NO this happening to kai had NOTHING TODO with the judge starting up his own championship, i was told on the judges website he had said he is starting his new venture quicker than he thought... he is using the kai thing as a catapult to start his own bodybuilding show...and it had been in the works for a very long time...

i hope the new one allows guys to be judged better, without the gh pregnant gut and actually allows them to make a bit more cash, these guys, yes some live very well, while others still live like crap...the IFBB needs to be dissolved


----------



## Milo (Sep 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I am totally serious. There are a lot of bodybuilders that are total douche bags. Why would I want to see them win


Who the **** cares? What does being a douche bag have to do with having the best physique? This isn't Ms. America. It's BODYbuilding. And how can you even judge a character on a scale? How nice is he from 1-10? Let's take character into considering Superbowl championships too.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Milo said:


> Who the **** cares? What does being a douche bag have to do with having the best physique? This isn't Ms. America. It's BODYbuilding. And how can you even judge a character on a scale? How nice is he from 1-10? Let's take character into considering Superbowl championships too.




The Superbowl is an apples to oranges comparison and it comes down to one thing; transparency in judging. Sports scores are objective while bodybuilding scores are subjective to the person doing the judging. FWIW, MVP awards have character as a criteria for judging so they do award good character in a way.

The biggest reason why character comes into play on the Olympia stage is because the Olympia honors one man as Mr. O. This man is then the poster child for the Olympia until he's dethroned.  When it comes to the O, that poster child is the only thing worth advertising, they're what draws the crowd. 

It's a marketing move. You don't want your poster child to be unpopular even if his physique is on point.

I don't agree with it, politics and the lack of transparency in judging has been a big problem with the O for many years but it is present.


----------



## Milo (Sep 18, 2015)

Powerlifting then? No lift because I don't like his haircut.
I understand why they are doing it. But whoever agrees with it is a full on retard.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Milo said:


> Powerlifting then? No lift because I don't like his haircut.
> I understand why they are doing it. But whoever agrees with it is a full on retard.



The only thing they're agreeing to is making more money.
What business owner would choose less money over more money?

Powerlifting suffers the same plight despite having a more objective judging style than bodybuilding. You either pass the lift or you don't, right?  Some of the worlds best lifters have had lifts that should not have passed but because they were record attempts they passed. 

For example: George Leeman's record deadlift passed when it shouldn't have. He never locked out his right knee yet the record is still his. Average Joe's like you or I would have gotten a no-lift but because George is George, he got a pass.






Again, I'm not saying it's right but these decisions are made with purpose.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm having a hard time accepting that it's simply a matter of Kai wanting a free pass for his supplement booth at the Olympia and the Olympia saying "no". $15K for a booth is couch cushions for a guy like Kai, plus theres the whole "throw away 10 months of your life spent training" thing.

More likely it has to do with Kai's departure from the major Olympia sponsors and establishing his own product line (sounds a bit like what DLB did, no? wonder what she's up to this year...)

And no, subjective assessments of character & alignment with IFBB sponsors should have no place in bodybuilding however we all understand that in actuality they do & always will. Its an imperfect sport, no different than any other sport without objective scoring measures (see Boxing, MMA). Judges can and will have their own political agendas as dictated by those controlling the events with the deepest pockets.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 19, 2015)

I think we can all agree the IFBB and the political system is bs. At that level all those guys look equally as incredible, especially the top 5.. judging will always be very controversial i think thats another reason why character comes into play a lot more in this sport at this level and which athlete can promote the most business/profit..

What are your opinions on Kai greenes posing routines though? mainly his outfits...?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I think we can all agree the IFBB and the political system is bs. At that level all those guys look equally as incredible, especially the top 5.. judging will always be very controversial i think thats another reason why character comes into play a lot more in this sport at this level and which athlete can promote the most business/profit..
> 
> What are your opinions on Kai greenes posing routines though? mainly his outfits...?



I think he's good for the sport. He's creative as hell and people seem drawn to him.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 19, 2015)

Milo said:


> Powerlifting then? No lift because I don't like his haircut.
> I understand why they are doing it. But whoever agrees with it is a full on retard.



Powerlifting is cut and dry whoever lifts the most wins. In bodybuilding a decision on the win is harder to make. So when you have two guys left that are neck and neck without even a cun t hair difference. Pull the character card give the he audience what they want.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 19, 2015)

To me the IFBB is a joke it is ran organized and promoted by guys who own and run magazines ...
These same magazines used to promote and pimp worthless unregulated supplements to kids for dollars.

The whole judging system is a joke.
And some idiot mentioned character?

Kai may be weird but he isn't a pompous snobby bitch like Phil.
Food for thought when you're talking about character. Mr.meformod.

You really think Phil is the face of Mr.O?
There are still kids at the gym talking about Ronnie Coleman and Jay Cutler.
Nobody has ever referenced Phil Heath to me when they talk about anything to do with bodybuilding.
His name only comes up on forums or magazine covers in the real world.


----------



## Milo (Sep 19, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Powerlifting is cut and dry whoever lifts the most wins. In bodybuilding a decision on the win is harder to make. So when you have two guys left that are neck and neck without even a cun t hair difference. Pull the character card give the he audience what they want.



Oh, then why does PL have judges? Who determines if a lift meets the defined criteria? Judges. 

Awarding a win on grounds that are outside the scope of the competition Is bullshit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2015)

Milo said:


> Oh, then why does PL have judges? Who determines if a lift meets the defined criteria? Judges.
> 
> Awarding a win on grounds that are outside the scope of the competition Is bullshit.



There are basically no discernable criteria anymore for who wins bb shows. Arnold has been very vocal about this.  It's more straightforward in PL however lately there have been a lot of "gifts" to the big name lifters.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Powerlifting is cut and dry whoever lifts the most wins. In bodybuilding a decision on the win is harder to make. So when you have two guys left that are neck and neck without even a cun t hair difference. Pull the character card give the he audience what they want.



Powerlifting is not cut and dry. Just look at the recent scandal involving the Lillebridges for example.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 19, 2015)

Bet that Stupid fat fck kid boson lyod is pissed as all hell to see his arch enemy Dallas on stage looking pretty well rounded.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 19, 2015)

posted 9-19-2005 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19045-Opinions-on-Kai-Greene-not-competing-in-2015-Mr-O/page2



SuperBane said:


> The whole judging system is a joke.
> And *some* *idiot* mentioned character?
> 
> Kai may be weird but he isn't a pompous snobby bitch like Phil.
> ...



posted 9-15-2015 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19022-No-Olympia-for-Mr-Green?highlight=phil+2012



Zeigler said:


> I woulda loved to see Kai win 2012 over Phil, national geographic titties and the whole bit. Kai is this bizaar looking eccentric dude that does all this kool artwork and freak show type shit. Phil is all hairless prissy and picture perfect, that bugs the shit outa me.



posted 9-16-2015 Things that piss you off thread  https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19026-Things-that-piss-you-off-but-really-shouldn-t/page4



Zeigler said:


> Family guy and its constant mundane inappropriate one liners.
> Law and order special victims unit how there is no pausing or acting really. Its just one line followed by another.
> People that have cars they cant afford
> People that smoke cigarettes in public
> ...



Like I said before if it comes down to a tough call cant decide on it, give the audience what they want, the cool guy. Would you prefer the go shortest straw?



Milo said:


> Oh, then why does PL have judges? Who determines if a lift meets the defined criteria? Judges.
> 
> Awarding a win on grounds that are outside the scope of the competition Is bullshit.



Sad but true. Unfortunately you can't always get away with being a douche bag. Case in point, you don't see me as mod right now do you?

The people that really decide who wins these things are at higher ranks than meets the eye. Look past the smoke & mirrors







[/IMG]


----------



## Dex (Sep 20, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> To me the IFBB is a joke it is ran organized and promoted by guys who own and run magazines ...
> These same magazines used to promote and pimp worthless unregulated supplements to kids for dollars.
> 
> The whole judging system is a joke.
> ...



I hear ya. I didn't know who Phil Health was until a few months ago. And I live near his damn gym.


----------



## Milo (Sep 20, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> posted 9-19-2005 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19045-Opinions-on-Kai-Greene-not-competing-in-2015-Mr-O/page2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I know that. Everyone knows that. I'm saying that you thinking character should have anything to do with a physique competition is ****ing retarded.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 20, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> To me the IFBB is a joke it is ran organized and promoted by guys who own and run magazines ...
> These same magazines used to promote and pimp worthless unregulated supplements to kids for dollars.
> 
> The whole judging system is a joke.
> ...




You're taking it out of context a little here. We are talking about currently competitors and Current Mr. O for the past 4 years. I said I think the IFBB industry wants someone like phil heath/jay cutler to be the face of Mr. O because of their professionalism and the way they carry themselves you can see how phil has adopted jay cutlers professional attitude in this manner (although jay wasn't a douche).  Yes phil is a cocky dick these days but he still can compose himself in interviews and talk in a professional manner..that is all I'm saying. And of course ronnie coleman blows phil heath out of the water he was truly one of the greatest if not the greatest of all time for this comp...but that was old news. This is the now..

Lets talk about tonight though...I saw the judging. I think sean roden is looking pretty damn good. He beats phil in some poses, mainly the front overhead bicep pose where he has a more aesthetic appeal & slight tilt in his stance (he sticks out imo). Phil will probably take it again, ramy wasn't looking as shredded...dexter was looking good...The one kid who stuck out the most too me was the newbie Dallas Mccarver, he's only 24 and looks pretty sick/aesthetic, full and conditioned...


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 20, 2015)

Milo said:


> Yes. I know that. Everyone knows that. I'm saying that you thinking character should have anything to do with a physique competition is ****ing retarded.



If myself was up against a guy on this board that you have respect for and had very close to the same physique as me which one would you pick ?

A. the guy you obviously don't have any respect for and just got done calling a F ing retard or
B. the guy you have heard good things about and the audience is rooting for


----------



## Milo (Sep 20, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> If myself was up against a guy on this board that you have respect for and had very close to the same physique as me which one would you pick ?
> 
> A. the guy you obviously don't have any respect for and just got done calling a retard or
> B. the guy you have heard good things about and the audience is rooting for



I'd have an unbiased opinion and start nit picking the physique down to the point of who has better looking elbows. I'll reiterate- character has NO PLACE in a physique competition. I understand what you're saying. It's just a shit way to judge a physique competition.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 20, 2015)

Milo said:


> I'd have an unbiased opinion and start nit picking the physique down to the point of who has better looking elbows.



Bollock's....I wouldn't stand a chance. You know it I know it and everyone on this board knows it. If the shoe were on the other foot you wouldn't stand a chance in hell either.


----------



## Milo (Sep 20, 2015)

Whatever you say hoss.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 20, 2015)

Milo said:


> Whatever you say hoss.








[/IMG]


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 20, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> You're taking it out of context a little here. We are talking about currently competitors and Current Mr. O for the past 4 years. I said I think the IFBB industry wants someone like phil heath/jay cutler to be the face of Mr. O because of their professionalism and the way they carry themselves you can see how phil has adopted jay cutlers professional attitude in this manner (although jay wasn't a douche).  Yes phil is a cocky dick these days but he still can compose himself in interviews and talk in a professional manner..that is all I'm saying. And of course ronnie coleman blows phil heath out of the water he was truly one of the greatest if not the greatest of all time for this comp...but that was old news. This is the now..
> 
> Lets talk about tonight though...I saw the judging. I think sean roden is looking pretty damn good. He beats phil in some poses, mainly the front overhead bicep pose where he has a more aesthetic appeal & slight tilt in his stance (he sticks out imo). Phil will probably take it again, ramy wasn't looking as shredded...dexter was looking good...The one kid who stuck out the most too me was the newbie Dallas Mccarver, he's only 24 and looks pretty sick/aesthetic, full and conditioned...



I'm not taking anything out of context.
Who are you?
Don't quote me.

Kids don't look up to douche bag well spoken corporate puppets.
Nobody gives a **** about that shit.

You were talkin about Phil Heath. I stated a fact that nobody knows that guy like that. I brought up the fact that guys who were no longer competing were still more popular with a younger crowd whom should know the current Mr.O and they don't. But I bet they know who a Jeff seid is. Who a zyzz is. Who a Boston lyod is.

I have heard kais name brought up before in conversation. More than once. I know a guy who is twenty looks just like Phil ...the kid wants to compete .... He doesn't even know who Phil is.... He knew kai. There is another guy who looks just like kai. A mini version. Even the same hairstyle. So.....

You missed the point.
That contest is becoming irrelevant except to the ppl who want to pimp supplements to a crowd who no longer read those magazines.

Instead they log onto forums like this one or follow their favorite bodybuilder on social networks.

You missed the point trying to be cute like that other goof.

Nobody young guys really care about those water balloon contests ... Honestly. There's hundreds of guys whom are more popular with more overall appealing physique on instagram.

We no longer live in the dark age and the Mr.O and the sandow are slowly becoming relics of ancient times.

If you aren't on slin and gh, if you aren't trying to be a mass monster why would you care about the O? Nobody around me that competes at the local level has said shit about the O. Nobody. Not the gym rats neither. Not the older powerlifter dudes... Nobody man... Only online do I see guys talking about that contest.

You don't have to look long to see Phil is a dickhead and Kai is the better athlete.

Times change.
Not being at the O will not hurt Kai's stock.
If you can't follow the dotted line I'm not going to draw it out for you.

You wanna quote me ... Read what I say digest it.
Don't skim thru my shit just for posts tryin to get your rocks off. Idgaf


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 20, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> I'm not taking anything out of context.
> Who are you?
> Don't quote me.
> 
> ...



I'm allowed to quote whoever I want? you posted on this thread with your opinion and i respect that so chill out big guy....I'm pretty sure your opinion of phil heath is your own including the people you know who have never heard of him? ...he's pretty damn popular and most people do know of him. If they didn't know who he was they do now seeing as he's 5x Mr. O and just won 400,000 for one show. If your friends are in fact on social media the wire will spread quickly of the recent champs. And yeah I think phils kinda a douche but that's not really the point..I realize the fitness community is changing and there's many self promoted guys on instagram like joey swole and tristian etc...but phil heath does have 1 million followers on IG so the fact that you're "stating a fact that nobody knows that guy" is your opinion and wrong? But we get it, you hate phil. And you hate the ifbb and you probably hate many more things.. So i guess I missed the point by trying to be "cute like that other goof". Whoever ur talking about.. My post wasn't raving about Mr. O claiming these GH/Slin juiced out steers are the best most aesthetic guys on the planet?...I realize what they need to take and do for this show and its a huge money business. Never said kai would be hurt from this financially so please, no need to draw out a dotted line for me. And I have much more important things to do that skim through your posts LOL. Wanna quote me? read what I say and digest it. No hard feelings Bane


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 11, 2016)

Kai greene would of shut Phils bitch ass up in 2015 Olympia. 2016 Olympia will be diffrent if Kai competes. If he is gay or has weird videos that no one knows what he is talking about shouldn't disqualify him as mr.Olympia. 
Phil in my opinion is done and will get his title taken away from someone.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 19, 2016)

kai greene for mr olympia 2016


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2016)

Kai needs to win the Arnold this year. Then the Mr. O will need him more than he will need them.


----------

